# Ceramic Coated Slide



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

I'm thinking about having my XD slide Ceramic coated. Here is a small description of the process. However, I have not got much knowledge of this and I trust you guys can give me some advice and point me in the right direction. I also have a few questions.

1.Is this a durable process?
2.Is this the same process as most top companys do when you send a gun to be refinished?
3.I notice they have Air cure and Oven cure, is one better than the other?

I want to get either a olive color or a stainless steel look.



> Ceramic coating involves the use of a product called Cerakote™ developed by NIC Industries™ after great research into firearms and their respective coatings. Cerakote provides excellent corrosion protection, outstanding abrasion resistance, extreme hardness, and unmatched durability. Each coating has a unique ultra slick feel, while providing sleek satin or matte finish.
> 
> These coatings surpass Teflon and most other coatings for wear resistance by well over 60%, according to testing by an independent laboratory. Coating hardness is approximately 9H and is 1 to 1.5 mil in thickness. One example of durability has been exposure to a 5% salt spray in excess of 1000 hours with no adverse affect.


Click Below For More Information
The Shooter's Roost, Inc.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I believe that Nighthawk uses their own version of Ceramic finish on their 1911s. And, I think CCR refinishing does a cerakote as well, but only in black. Apparently, he had some issues w/ the other colors and didn't like something about them.

The finish is supposedly, very durable and scratch proof.

Are U planning to do it yourself or send it off. I looked into it a few months ago when I was researching all the finishes. I ended up going w/ hard chrome. It is more of a known thing - I haven't had any real world experience w/ Cerakote, and I couldn't find enough comments from people who had it. U won't find a whole lot of people who have done the cerakote thing.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Ship, to be honest, I wouldn't mind having it like your P99. I plan on letting them do it. I don't know though, I am stuck between a tactical look (od green) and a casual, business look (chrome,stainless steel). But, I have been thinking that since it does have a polymer frame, I need to stick with the tactical look. And just get a 1911 down the road.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a pic someone photoshopped for me a while back - a green XD frame and a hard chromed color slide. To me, whether it is a black or green frame, I like that silver colored slide on a polymer gun. But that's just me.

I passed by NP3 because I hear it makes the gun very slippery. I didn't want any issues trying to pull the slide back (and having it slip from my hands)


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I have not seen, but have heard the ceramics are pretty much scratch proof but if you drop it (from any reason) it can chip, and its not like paint,ya cant bondo and repaint ceramics.........


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Sounds like a neat deal but where do ya' pour in the coffee? :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------

